# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  a pdf of the Stewarton Hive manual

## Douglas

I am in the U.S., and found a copy of "Stewarton; Hive of the Busy Man" through a 
University library.  It has since been lost.  My photocopy from the rare books department
was digitized, and I put it on a website: "www.stewartonhive.com" for anyone to download.  I think it to be fascinating, considering the Stewarton regularly yielded 200 Lbs of honey per season, in contrast with the Langstroth hive which yielded an average of 60 Lbs. per season in Scotland.  It is obviously a free download, of an historical work.
It seemed the best way to promote this manual, as few would be able to find it.
Douglas

Douglas, just made your URL clickable

Nellie

----------


## Poly Hive

Thanks for the effort but I rather doubt the figures....LOL

PH

----------


## Bumble

Thanks. I've only skimmed it but was interested to read that 1878 (I think) was a poor honey year, with torrential rain in July and no lime harvest. A bit like this year in some parts of the country.

----------


## Neils

Thanks for the link Douglas, giving it a read, interesting stuff.

----------


## chris

> was interested to read that 1878 (I think) was a poor honey year,


In  his book "Elevage des Abeilles", de Layens writes:

My hives produced 200kg of honey in 1877 ; 250 kg. in 1878; nothing in 1879; 100 kg. in 1880; 225kg. in 1881; and 550 kg in 1882.
My colonies have never been fed, neither in spring nor in autumn, not even in 1879 when ¾ of the colonies in France died of hunger.

----------


## MrCrumbly

Thank you Douglas - this is a PDF which I will read with great interest.  I am most grateful to all those who make these wonderful historical publications available to interested beekeepers.

Christopher Crumbly

----------

